# Mouse crapping out after 3 years, normal?



## cygnusdei (Jun 28, 2021)

So 3 years ago I got a new Logitech mouse to replace one that developed a problem with the left click after 2 years, and now the Logitech one is starting to have the same problem. Apparently mice are only good for only so many clicks, after which the actuator (?) would not engage perfectly. I'd draw freeform brush on Paint software and instead of a continuous curve there would be gaps. Have you had this problem? Are mice only good for 3 years?


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 28, 2021)

I've had some mice last forever, but the last Logitech mouse I bought (M705) only lasted 10 months before the left mouse button quit working.


----------



## cuttime (Jun 28, 2021)

A shot of contact cleaner (Deoxit) in the switch will probably get you back in action for a good while.


----------



## cygnusdei (Jun 29, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> I've had some mice last forever, but the last Logitech mouse I bought (M705) only lasted 10 months before the left mouse button quit working.


Good to know, I hope you did get a lot of use out of it in the duration.


cuttime said:


> A shot of contact cleaner (Deoxit) in the switch will probably get you back in action for a good while.


I'll look into it but as I remember with my old mouse I couldn't take off the parts without breaking it.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 29, 2021)

Modern Logitech mice are crap, in terms of longevity, they use cheap components. I smell intentional obsolescence. I have an 20+ year old Logitech trackball that works fine but I don't use it because the DPI isn't great. I got a new model (they only make wireless ones now!) And the switches went after a couple of years, so I desoldered them and upgraded them to some high quality ones.


----------



## Bemused (Jun 30, 2021)

Think I've found the answer to my Logitech problem then. Only had the wireless k/board and mouse 18 months. And the mouse is useless. One click seems to be the equivalant of five clicks, sending all sorts of weird commands. Dug out an old wired mouse and k/board from XP days and all is back to normal.


----------



## cygnusdei (Jun 30, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Modern Logitech mice are crap, in terms of longevity, they use cheap components. I smell intentional obsolescence. I have an 20+ year old Logitech trackball that works fine but I don't use it because the DPI isn't great. I got a new model (they only make wireless ones now!) And the switches went after a couple of years, so I desoldered them and upgraded them to some high quality ones.


Turn peripherals into consumables, seems like a brilliant business model. Next they will come up with mouse grades, e.g. guaranteed 10,000 clicks, 50,000 clicks, etc.


Bemused said:


> Think I've found the answer to my Logitech problem then. Only had the wireless k/board and mouse 18 months. And the mouse is useless. One click seems to be the equivalant of five clicks, sending all sorts of weird commands. Dug out an old wired mouse and k/board from XP days and all is back to normal.


Could it be that there just weren't that many clickbaits in the XP days? 

With mice getting cheap (especially generic brands) actually I don't mind so much if I have to replace them after awhile. It's just annoying that with keyboard + mouse combo you should be able to use one dongle, but with the mouse crapping out you end up having to use two dongles.


----------



## Nando Florestan (Jun 30, 2021)

This is why this week my search was for "durable mouse" or "heavy duty mouse" and I ended up getting a Roccat Burst Pro which is supposed to last 10 million clicks...

Engineers who implement planned obsolescence go directly to hell, no right to defense.


----------



## proggermusic (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm sad to hear that, I've had my Logitech wired mouse for 8 years and it's still going strong. I never mess with wireless, I hate bluetooth mice and keyboards. Never had an issue with the wired ones. I hope those will still be solid long into the future!


----------



## thesteelydane (Jun 30, 2021)

I had similar issues with the Apple Magic Mouse, on which my entire zoom/scroll game in both logic and RX is dependent. They would only last a couple of years, but I figured it was because I was traveling a lot and moving between very humid/dry climates. But then the Magic Mouse 2 came out, and I'm on 4+ years now, and no problems. Battery life is still great too...


----------



## erodred (Jul 2, 2021)

Sometimes you get unlucky. A lot of people in my company got the MX Vertical including myself. Except mine seems to have died just at a year, so I could not do a thing with warranty. I loved the ergo mouse though once you get used to it. 

I had one Logitech G600 die on me after a couple of years, and on to my second. Had the logitech mx master 3 that had the scroll latency issue but also a bluetooth/usb wireless problem as well that was returned. Sucks when these mice cost $130 CAD. 

I also have a razer deathadder (feels small in my hand though) that is lasting longer than 3 years now. The other gaming one, Razer Naga, was having issues right away so it was able to be returned. 

I have had better longterm usage ironically with Microsoft mice, both wired and wireless (10+ years and family us using some of my hand me downs for 15+) and for gaming, Corsair has been fairly priced and durable for me.


----------



## LA68 (Jul 2, 2021)

As someone who's had an excessive amount of (gaming) mice over the years I can only tell you that there's practically no connection between price and longevity. I've had multiple Razer mice come broken OOTB, Logitech as well as Roccat mice that developed the rather well known double click problem in no time. OTOH my WMO (7 EUR new) lasted almost a decade - the cable eventually broke.

Like with all cheap electrical things you're either lucky and it lasts or you aren't. Unless there's parts used that are known to cause problems, like the Omron switches that were widely used in gaming mice and had the double clicking issue.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jul 2, 2021)

3 years is normal and your choices at that point are to buy new, or try and repair. As regards repair here you go:
Repair Logitech Double Click Problem
Also YouTube FixIt Vid:


----------



## Saxer (Jul 2, 2021)

My wireless Logitec mouse is working for more than 10 years now... meanwhile on three different computers. I use it on my armrest mounted mouse pad and it falls down from time to time when I move the chair too quickly. Maybe that's the secret: throwing it down from time to time...


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 2, 2021)

This gives me an idea: hard drives have hardware-level self diagnosis (S.M.AR.T) that records all kinds of statistics including number of spin start/stop cycles and power on hours. Maybe mice should also have a similar system, even if it just tallies the number of clicks. Then if/when it fails you'd have a more relevant data for warranty claims other than simply how many years it's been in use. The data could be useful feedback for the manufacturer's QC department, too.


----------

